# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  ALG&#200;BRE POUR LA LICENCE 3

## siiin

*ALG&#200;BRE POUR LA LICENCE 3*
Groupes, anneaux, corps
Auteur : Jean-Jacques Risler , Pascal Boyer Edition : Dunod Pages:217 Format: pdf
Ce livre  propose toute l'algèbre fondamentale indispensable aux étudiants de Licence 3 de mathématiques et aux candidats au CAPES et à l'agrégation de mathématiques. Dans un souci pédagogique, les principaux concepts sont introduits par le biais d'exemples significatifs, du particulier au général, et de nombreux résultats sont présentés sous forme d'algorithme. Des exercices et des problèmes corrigés classés par thème complètent chaque chapitre.

*Download this book :Algébre Pour La Licence 3*

تحميل كتاب مفاهيم في الجبر

[

----------

